# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  The Darkness

## Jeff Richards

Anyone ever run across tabs for "I Believe in a Thing Called Love" for mandolin?  I really want to learn the chords and strum pattern.  Very cool song!

----------

